# PowerMac G5 hs : comment récupérer donnée DD ?



## fbassman (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon vieux PowerMac G5 a sans doute rendu l'âme, il ne démarre plus et les ventilos se mettent en route après quelques minutes, et ne s'arrêtent plus.

Bref, vu qu'il a à peu près 10 ans, je rachète demain un IMAC plus récent.

Le hic, c'est que j'ai été négligeant et je n'ai fait aucune sauvegarde sur un disque externe.

Du coup, m'est il possible de récupérer tout mon ce qui m'intéresse sur le disque dur du Powermac, alors que je ne peut même plus le démarrer ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Août 2012)

Deux solutions...

Relier les deux mac via un cable firewire 800  redemarrer le powermac en mode Target s'il veut bien puis avec l'assistant de migration migrer tes données ur le nouveua mac.

Si ca marche pas... tu achète un boitier externe pour DD en 3,5 pouces tu y met le DD et tu le connecte au imac et tu migres les données.

( ne migre que les données pas les applis elles ne seront pas compatibles )

Mais peut-être que ce PMG5 est encore sauvable... à voir As-tu tent de faire un hardware test avec le CD fournit avce le PMG5 pour voir...


Le pire faudrait pas que ce soit ton DD qui soit HS ...

As-tu tenté de faire un reset SMU http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1436?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Invité (5 Août 2012)

Bah, si ton disque n'est pas mort tu achète soit un boîtier comme le suggère *lepetitpiero *soit te prends un adaptateur ide-ata/usb qui te permettra de brancher n'importe quel disque dur en Usb


----------



## iMacounet (5 Août 2012)

Normalement il ya un bouton de reinitialisation de la carte mère ... sur la carte mère.


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Août 2012)

c'est ce que je lui ai indiqué reset SMU  en plus du reste...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h52 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Bah, si ton disque n'est pas mort tu achète soit un boîtier comme le suggère *lepetitpiero *soit te prends un adaptateur ide-ata/usb qui te permettra de brancher n'importe quel disque dur en Usb



Je pense que le DD de son PMG5 et en SATA et pas en ide


----------



## fbassman (5 Août 2012)

Ok, merci du tuyau.

Sinon, je fait comment concretement ? il me faut enlever le disque dur du Power Mac ?

C'est pas compliqué comme manip ?

Sinon je ferai bien le reset SMU mais comment je détermine l'annee exacte de mon mac ? Si c'est un modèle 2004, j'ai déjà fait la manip, mais si c'est un 2005, je vois pas le bouton reset...


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Août 2012)

sous les barrettes de RAM http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1436?viewlocale=fr_FR le bouton est tout petit


----------



## fbassman (5 Août 2012)

Je ne dois pas avoir ce modèle car à cet endroit j'ai les deux blocs gris G5


----------



## iMacounet (5 Août 2012)

Oui, voilà.


----------



## fbassman (5 Août 2012)

Ce serait peut être la carte mère qui aurait laché d'après ce que j'ai lu  ici ou là.

Ce matin, j'ai réussi à le démarrer avec ALT + SHIFT mais au bout de 5 minutes, il s'est bloqué et les ventilos se sont mis en route.

Après, plus moyen de le redémarrer.


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Août 2012)

c'est là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 juste à coté des proc et sous la ram 


si tu vois pas bien regarde sur des images sur google avec reset smu powermac g5  puis images tu verras il y en a des tas

regarde là sinon http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/boot-g5-bopri-1-8-ghz-224232.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------

fait un hardware teste avec le CD prévu à cet effet... si le reset SMU ne donne rien


----------



## fbassman (5 Août 2012)

Non, c'est différent dans mon modèle, idem photo du bas :

http://www.macusersguide.com/photo-gallery/powermac-g5-dual-2ghz/


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Août 2012)

c'est bien un G5 que tu as ?  Ou c'est un mac pro  ?


----------



## Invité (5 Août 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Je pense que le DD de son PMG5 et en SATA et pas en ide



Effectivement, mon info n'est pas bonne.
Le convertisseur que j'indique peut utiliser le Sata 2,5, 3,5, 5,25, l'Ide 2,5, 3,5, 5,25.
et non pas comme je l'ai écris l'ata et l'ide. J'ai oublié le "s" de sata :rose:


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Août 2012)

fbassman a dit:


> Non, c'est différent dans mon modèle, idem photo du bas :
> 
> http://www.macusersguide.com/photo-gallery/powermac-g5-dual-2ghz/



faut que tu enlève le bloc  de ventilo pour y accéder après avoir enlever le déflecteur d'air

*@Invité:* Dis moi de mémoire sur tous les PMG5 le reset SMU est bien situé là sur la carte mère...  ( moi j'ai pas ouvert un PMG5 depuis au moins 4 ans....

Après si à l'intérieur c'est différent c'est qu'il a un macpro et pas un G5... tu en pense quoi ?


----------



## fbassman (5 Août 2012)

J'ai réussi à effectuer le reset ! et miracle, le Mac est reparti, mais pour combien de temps...

Du coup, je vais quand même acheter l'IMAC comme prévu et transférer mes données sur celui ci;  Quelle est la meilleure manip pour ça ?


En tous cas, merci de vos tuyaux, vous êtes des as,;


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Août 2012)

Ah ouf ouf... je commencé à douté de ma mémoire  ....  ( voir mon dernier post ) 

Faire ce que je t'ai dis plus haut... tu relies les deux mac via un câble firewire 800 puis mode Target sur le PMG5 et tu lances l'assistant de migration  Si tu as besoin de tes applis transfère les aussi... vu qu'il est osus Snow leoapard elles devraient fonctionner via rosetta ( il te faudra vérifier que rosetta est installer si pas installer ca se trouve sur le DVD systeme de l'imac...  donc achèe l'imac AVEC le DVD système si on te le ved sans tu prends pas.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4413?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## fbassman (5 Août 2012)

Le mode target ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Août 2012)

Mode Target =  Disque Cible... deux méthode tu demarres le mac avec touche T enfoncée ou bien depuis les preference systeme tu choisis en disque de demarrage disque cible. Ton PMG5 va se comporter comme un gros disque dur  http://www.osxfacile.com/target.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h56 ----------

Migration des données http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/transfertdecompte.html


----------



## fbassman (5 Août 2012)

Ok, je verrais pour ça demain, quand j'aurais l'autre.

Tu penses que le Powermac est reparti pour de bon après ce reset ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Août 2012)

A voir à l'essai...    laisse le tourner plutôt que de l'éteindre


----------



## fbassman (5 Août 2012)

Yes ok


----------



## fbassman (6 Août 2012)

Bon je l'ai laissé tourner toute la nuit sans le débrancher et il est à nouveau planté avec les mêmes problèmes ce matin;

Je réessaierai la manip quand j'aurai l'autre et j'espère qu'il redémarrera pour avoir le temps de faire mes sauvegardes de données.


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Août 2012)

ouais... faudrait faire un hardware test... mais i est possible que la carte mère ou un processeur est en train de lâcher.


----------



## fbassman (7 Août 2012)

Bon, voilà j'ai récupérer un superbe IMAC et je suis ravi.

Pour le powermac, j'ai réussi à récupérer un maxi de données mais pas tout.

Du coup, j'ai enlevé le DD et je vais essayer un de ces 4 de récupérer le reste.


----------

